# The problems with Fast CAT



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

When I read that there were holes in the ground - I would never run my dog for fear that it might break it's leg or worse. I think you are wise to walk away - and good for him for completing his title.

I think some of the problems relate to the people putting it on perhaps? If they are late and disorganized, they are probably sloppy about other things. 

I know with dog sports there can be all kinds of minor irritant, but some of the things you lists are unfair. Not to measure the dogs - AKC Agility requires it. And timing is everything in that sport. I guess buying chips and a chip reader is expensive - but that sounds like the most fair way.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Anything related to lure coursing scares the heck out of me with respect to the possibilities of injuries. However I do hear you ZM on the inconsistencies and the lack of fairness that result from them. I would right to the AKC and tell them of your observations and experiences. Encourage others who have been at the events you've attended to do the same. They will listen if enough people talk to them.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

One of the groups here that is putting on the events has recently acquired an electronic timer for the events. They are careful about the grounds because they running their sight hounds on them for lure coursing events as well as the fast CATs. We have totally fenced venues for those dogs who get excited and forget their recalls, etc. 

In other words we some good folks putting them on and it will be interesting to see how many other groups in the US follow suit.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for this ZM! I will keep this in mind. Eventually I would like to branch into other dog sports and it sounds like we will sit out on the fast cat!


----------

